# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  Moteur du forum

## Coin-coin le Canapin

Salut !
Petite question à l'équipe en charge du forum : vous avez déjà songé à upgrader vers un moteur de forum plus moderne ? Je pense à Discourse ou BBnode par exemple.

J'ai migré un forum de sport de 200000 messages et presque 20 ans d'âge de phpBB vers Discourse et les utilisateurs en sont satisfaits.
C'est plus ergonomique, nativement compatible smartphone et la navigation est plus agréable. Y a une preview en temps réel des messages, pour coller des pièces jointes (images ou autre) suffit de glisser-déposer ou de coller directement du presse-papier, les pages se chargent en ajax, tout est actualisé en temps réel (genre quand un message est ajouté sur un sujet qu'on est en train de lire), les liens affichent un extrait dans un encadré et les vidéos s'affichent directement etc… En bref ça s'affranchit de pas mal de contraintes et de lourdeurs des moteurs de forum des années 2000.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ce serait vachement bien oui !  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

Ça a déjà été discuté ailleurs et l’accueil pour Discourse était très mitigé. Vu le résultat sur Gamekult, je trouve pas non plus que ce soit une bonne idée du tout. D’ailleurs je vais plus sur le forum là-bas, la navigation est horrible. Et c’est dire vu le forum qu’ils avaient avant. Oui l’intégration de divers média est plus facile mais pour le fonctionnement de base d’un forum c’est vraiment pas ça.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Qu'est-ce que tu n'aimes pas dedans ?
Tu as un lien vers la discussion, si c'était sur ce forum ?

----------


## ducon

C’est Discourse sur Codingame ? Ben je préfère vBulletin.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Je tiens à préciser ma pensée
Je suis pour la modernisation du forum, l'utilisation de vBulletin au quotidien est parfois lourdingue, notamment pour son intégration avec l'écosystme actuel (youtube, twitter, ...) et pour son érgonomie en générale (gestion du compte déroutante à multiple entrées, utilisation mobile pauvre).
Cependant, j'ai un peu navigué sur le lien meta.discourse.org fourni par coin-coin le canapin et j'ai trouvé ça assez... décevant. L'absence de pagination, remplacé par une timeline à véritablement une impact négatif sur la navigation. Si c'est un paramètre réglable tant mieux.

Ce que j'apprécie dans la version actuelle du forum c'est sa stabilité, sa vélocité, la possibilité de s'abonner à une conversation (qui devrait être mis plus en avant).
Ce que je trouve le plus rebutant c'est l'UI actuelle que j'essai d'améliorer par petite touche mais avec un succès modéré. Le code visible du forum est un peu obtus, je n'ai pas le temps ni les totalement les compétences pour parvenir à ce que je voudrais.

Une piste de suggestion pour la suite, j'apprécie beaucoup l'UI du forum resetera.com, un bon compromis UI moderne et robustesse.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Pour le forum que j'ai migré j'ai pris Discourse car je devais connecter le forum à un Wordpress et c'était le seul moteur de forum moderne à ma connaissance qui dispose d'un plugin WP dédié. 
En matière d'apparence, j'aurais préféré BBnode (les transitions de pages sont hyper fluides), même si j'avais pas exploré à fond. Y avait Flarum aussi dans la même veine, mais il était en version bêta. Et je trouve Discourse pas très beau, visuellement austère.

De manière générale je n'étais pas particulièrement convaincu par l'ergonomie de Discourse, mais il fallait impérativement qu'on se modernise pour diverses raisons. Après quelques semaines d'usage je m'y suis habitué et j'en suis ravi.  ::): 
Je pense que j'étais victime de la dépendance au sentier après 20 ans à fréquenter de nombreux forums, presque tous sur phbBB et vBulletin. Après usage du nouveau forum, je ne vois finalement aucun avantage à si on était resté sur phpBB. J'ai la sensation qu'il n'y a eu que des bénéfices à changer de moteur.

Pour l'absence de pagination, j'étais très dubitatif au début.
Finalement, je me dis que le système de pagination de phpBB ou vBulletin n'apporte rien par rapport à la timeline de Discourse/Flarum (c'est un chouïa différent sur BBnode même si y a pas de pagination non plus). Se débarrasser d'un système de pagination me semble être un progrès.

J'ai pas creusé des masses les raisons du pourquoi, mais plusieurs trucs me viennent en tête :

Sur phpBB et vBulletin les utilisateurs peuvent choisir le nombre de messages par page. Quand on file un lien vers une page à un utilisateur, on sait pas combien de messages par page il va avoir et donc il va pas forcément atterrir là où on veut qu'il atterrise.
C'est particulièrement chiant avec les liens affichés dans les résultats google qui ne correspondent jamais à ma destination quand je clique dessus car j'ai un nombre de messages par page différent de la valeur par défaut.

En dehors de ça, l'intérêt de lier à une page particulier, c'est quoi ? De mener vers un endroit intéressant du sujet, un ensemble de messages  ? Mais cet endroit intéressant peut très bien être scindé sur deux pages, genre commencer sur les deux derniers messages de la page 158 et se poursuivre sur la page 159. Ou alors il faut plutôt lier vers le premier message concerné plutôt que la pagination, et là la pagination n'entre plus dans l'équation (voire devient un chouïa reloue dans la mesure où il faut passer à la page suivante après avoir lu deux messages).

Le système de pagination pose aussi un léger problème de visibilité des messages. Le premier message d'une page sera toujours plus vu, lu et mis en avant de par sa position que le dernier message d'une page. Certains forums évitent ça en faisant réapparaître le dernier message d'une page au début de la page suivante. C'est quand même un peu bancal et ça ne résout pas totalement le problème (quid de l'avant-dernier message de la page précédente ?). En l'absence de pagination, tous les messages ont la même visibilité.

Sur Discourse (je parle de Discourse spécifiquement car c'est le seul que je connais à l'usage) le système pour mener à un endroit du sujet est je trouve plus pratique. Dès qu'on scrolle sur un sujet l'URL de la page change dynamiquement pour pointer vers le premier message affiché à l'écran. Et le moteur de recherche permet de chercher au sein même d'un sujet, chose qui manque cruellement à phpBB et vBulletin, à moins que j'aie raté l'option.

D'après vous, quels sont les avantages d'une pagination ?




> C’est Discourse sur Codingame ? Ben je préfère vBulletin.


Oui, c'est Discourse.  ::):  Pourquoi préfères-tu vBulletin (excepté l'habitude ?) ?




> L'absence de pagination, remplacé par une timeline à véritablement une impact négatif sur la navigation.


 Quels problèmes ça te pose ?




> Ce que j'apprécie dans la version actuelle du forum c'est sa stabilité, sa vélocité, la possibilité de s'abonner à une conversation (qui devrait être mis plus en avant).


Tous ces points sont communs à tous les moteurs de forums connus non ? Quant à la vélocité, le moteur a forcément un impact mais les performances du serveur encore plus, je dirais.

Bon par contre j'ai peur que le sujet devienne complètement HS, puisque ma question original demandait juste si l'idée de changer de moteur avait déjà été envisagée par l'équipe  ::):

----------


## Visslar

J'aime bien Discourse. Une fois qu'on s'y est habitué c'est plutôt pas mal. Et sur mobile c'est 10 fois mieux que ce qu'il y a ici. 
Le système de notification est sympa : tu es notifié directement quand quelqu'un répond à l'un de tes posts ou te cite.

Mais c'est vrai que l'absence de pagination est clivante, et ça ne va pas plaire à tout le monde. Du coup vaut surement mieux rester sur quelque chose de plus "standard".

Ce serait intéressant de faire un comparatif des principaux forums.

Faut voir aussi la facilité de migrer depuis la version actuelle. J'imagine que les admins ne veulent pas (trop) s'arracher les cheveux là dessus.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Par rapport aux deux points que tu cites




> Le premier message d'une page sera toujours plus vu


*Ce qui est vrai.*
Si 90 messages sont distribués sur 1 page alors 1 message est mis en valeur. Tous les autres se trouvant en dessous.
Si 90 messages sont distribués sur 3 pages alors 3 messages sont mis en valeur. Chaque nouvelle page avec sont premier message puis le reste en dessous.

La pagination augmente virtuellement le nombre de "premier message". Cela a un impact psychologique positif sur l'utilisateur qui a alors plus de "chance" d'être visible.
Certe ce n'est pas parfait, mais cela à aussi un impact sur le point suivant.




> En l'absence de pagination, tous les messages ont la même visibilité.


*Ce qui est faux.*
Dans une liste la première et la dernière option sont plus visible que les options situées entre elles.
Cette tendance s'accroit plus le nombre d'options augmente.
Appliqué à une conversation, plus le nombre de message augmente moins la visibilité des messages entre le premier et le dernier est forte.

Conséquence, le défilement infini réduit la visibilité des messages,
Puisque seul le premier message à une meilleure visibilité. Cela favorise la création de plus de sujets pour être visible à son tour.
En augmentant le volume de sujets, on favorise la fragmentation des interactions.
Cela a pour autre conséquence d'entrainer la création de sujets "à court-terme" ou "sensationnel" ayant pour seul but de ravir la visibilité.


J'ai également d'autres points à apporter à* l'impact d'un défilement infini sur l'expérience utilsateur.*

*Les moins :* 
- Perte de repère par absence de localisation "Ou je suis la ?"
- Sensation d'enfouissement sous la quantité d'informations visible "Je dois vraiment lire tout ça ?" 

Conséquences, une tendance à l'inaction face au volume d'information. L'utilisateur regarde mais n'agit pas, ce qui impact négativement la conversion. Et plus particulèrement celle des nouveaux utilisateurs.

- Casse le comportement natif de la barre de défilement
L'utilisateur se sert de la barre de défilement pour savoir quelle quantité d'effort il reste à fournir pour atteindre la fin d'une page. Le défilement infini rend la mesure inexacte et frustrante.
A priori Discourse règle ce problème en affichant une vue d'ensemble de la conversation à côté de la liste de message. Cela semble une solution Intéressante. Mais je n'ai pas de mesure pour le prouver.

*Les plus :*
- Favorise l'exploration et les découvertes aux hasard (sérendipité) "En scrollant au pif je vais finir par tomber sur un truc"

Parce que le défilement infini répond à des scénarios utilisateur particuliers.
"j'ai 5min a tuer, je navige sur la page sans but précis." C'est pour cette raison, entre autres, que des sites comme Twitter, 9gag ou Reddit sont si populaire.

Seulement je ne pense pas que ce soit le scénario utilisateur d'un utilisateur du forum de Canard PC qui me semble avoir plus un but précis en tête lorsqu'il arrive sur le forum.
Je pourrais continuer sur cette analyse précise. Mais c'est une autre question.

Bon voila, j'espère que tu comprend mieux mon point de vue maintenant.  :;): 

La plupart des informations proviennent de cet article de Nielsen Normann, cabinet UX de référence.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Merci pour ces infos de professionnel  ::lol:: 

Quelques questions ou remarques :




> Dans une liste la première et la dernière option sont plus visible que les options situées entre elles.
> Cette tendance s'accroit plus le nombre d'options augmente.
> Appliqué à une conversation, plus le nombre de message augmente moins la visibilité des messages entre le premier et le dernier est forte.


C'est sensé. Par contre avec le système de pagination, les premiers et derniers messages d'une page (remplie) seront toujours les mêmes, ce qui est pas le cas sur un système linéaire sans pagination.
Sur Discourse, il y a 1 premier message (le sujet en lui-même) qui conserve donc son importance. Le dernier message lui sera renouvelé constamment si le sujet est actif. Ça m'a l'air plus "équitable" qu'avec un système de pagination ?

Sur Discourse quand on clique sur un sujet on est envoyé au dernier message lu. Si on a pas encore lu le sujet, on est envoyé au début du sujet. Si on a lu le message numéro 45, on est envoyé à celui-là. Et si on a déjà lu la fin, cliquer sur le sujet nous envoie donc à la fin des messages.




> Appliqué à une conversation, plus le nombre de message augmente moins la visibilité des messages entre le premier et le dernier est forte.


Mais c'est pareil avec et sans système de pagination non ? On ne va pas plus aller au milieu de la timeline d'un sujet Discourse que sur la page 130 d'un sujet vBulletin qui en contient 267.
Sur un sujet de forum et à plus forte raison quand il est conséquent, les messages "du milieu" ont moins d'importance que le reste, on réagit toujours soit au sujet, soit aux derniers messages visibles.
Donc voilà, y a-t-il une différence entre pagination ou pas pagination par rapport à cet aspect ?




> - Perte de repère par absence de localisation "Ou je suis la ?"
> - Sensation d'enfouissement sous la quantité d'informations visible "Je dois vraiment lire tout ça ?"


Pour la localisation : on est localisé sur la timelime de la même manière qu'à un emplacement de la pagination, qu'est-ce qui change à part le fait qu'on est tous plus habitués à un système de pagination qu'une timeline (et encore, pour les gens qui utilisent internet depuis moins de 10 ans, j'en suis pas certain  :^_^: ) ?
Pour la sensation d'enfouissement je comprends : on sait pas où s'arrêter.

----------


## Nilsou

> Pour le forum que j'ai migré j'ai pris Discourse car je devais connecter le forum à un Wordpress et c'était le seul moteur de forum moderne à ma connaissance qui dispose d'un plugin WP dédié. 
> En matière d'apparence, j'aurais préféré BBnode (les transitions de pages sont hyper fluides), même si j'avais pas exploré à fond. Y avait Flarum aussi dans la même veine, mais il était en version bêta. Et je trouve Discourse pas très beau, visuellement austère.
> 
> De manière générale je n'étais pas particulièrement convaincu par l'ergonomie de Discourse, mais il fallait impérativement qu'on se modernise pour diverses raisons. Après quelques semaines d'usage je m'y suis habitué et j'en suis ravi. 
> Je pense que j'étais victime de la dépendance au sentier après 20 ans à fréquenter de nombreux forums, presque tous sur phbBB et vBulletin. Après usage du nouveau forum, je ne vois finalement aucun avantage à si on était resté sur phpBB. J'ai la sensation qu'il n'y a eu que des bénéfices à changer de moteur.
> 
> Pour l'absence de pagination, j'étais très dubitatif au début.
> Finalement, je me dis que le système de pagination de phpBB ou vBulletin n'apporte rien par rapport à la timeline de Discourse/Flarum (c'est un chouïa différent sur BBnode même si y a pas de pagination non plus). Se débarrasser d'un système de pagination me semble être un progrès.
> 
> ...


L'absence de pagination ne résout que deux soucis si on fais le résumé de ton propos : 

-> La recherche google et par extension le liens vers une page, dont le contenu peut changer (taille des messages, nombre de posts par pages) qui peut donc pointer vers une page dont le contenu n'est plus le même que celui au moment ou le liens est créé. 
-> Le fait que tout les messages seraient lu différemment selon leur emplacement dans la page. 

Mais je note toutefois que ce sont des soucis très mineur et qu'ils ne sont des soucis que selon un certains point de vue ... 

Prenons le premier point : Quand tu donne un liens à quelqu'un sur un forum paginé tu ne donne en AUCUN cas un liens vers une page ! Mais très souvent justement un liens vers un post qui sert de point de départ à une discussion que tu souhaite partager. Parfois tu peut donner un liens vers une page si tu le souhaite, si celle ci te semble stable (genre la première page) ou si c'est juste rapidos dans une discussion, mais c'est évidemment a tes risques et périls. Les cas ou ça poserait problème sont suffisamment rare, je pense, pour être négligé.
Enfin il reste le problème de la recherche google, et c'est, il est vrai, un véritable problème. J'ai un peu de mal à voir en quoi l'absence de pagination résout le soucis ... mais admettons que ce soit le cas, finalement n'est-ce pas un problème secondaire : On utilise google pour s'orienter vers une discussion, ensuite on utilise les outils du forum pour faire la recherche dans la discussion. C'est moins pratique certes, et une amélioration de la fonction recherche serait d'ailleurs bien pratique. Mais est-ce, là encore un problème majeur méritant de changer complètement de système ? 

Pour le second point, c'est plus simple car c'est un problème hautement spéculatif, je n'ai tout simplement jamais remarqué ce point, je n'accorde pas plus d'attention à un message de début de page, ou de fin de page, qu'a un message au milieu. Même si c'était le cas, je ne vois pas en quoi ce serait exactement un soucis, vu que ce serait sans doute un phénomène assez faible, pas de quoi parasiter la discussion ou poser une gêne à l'utilisateur.

Donc pour les problèmes que c'est censé résoudre... je ne suis pas trop convaincu. 

Passons aux soucis que cela peut poser par contre, car j'en vois un très important : L'avantage de la pagination c'est d'offrir une analogie avec un livres, c'est d'offrir, en quelque sorte, une possibilité de segmentation de la pensée et des discussions. Un chapitrage. De se dire "bon ça fait 10 pages qu'on en discute, changeons de sujet" . C'est donc intuitif, clair, et agréable à manipuler. C'est un avantage purement psychologique mais il existe.

Le peu de post par pages, aide également grandement à focaliser sa pensée sur la discussion sans être complètement perdu dans un flux infini qu'on déroule sans trop lire, ça aide à un peu de sérieux. Alors que l'absence de pagination, façon facebook. Ça a tendance à tout transformer en discussion peu sérieuse de chat avec des posts très court, peut construit, noyés dans le flux.
Sur un systeme à la Discourse, c'est également le message d'origine qui a une importance immense, reléguant à l'infini les réponses au rang de "réponse" ... c'est pratique pour faire un truc à la "Stackoverflow" une question, un topic, une solution dans une discussion sensé être courte. Mais ça favorise de fait les topics courts, peu construit, rapide, et surtout ça multiplie de fait le nombre de topic. (on va avoir tendance à mettre en valeur son soucis spécifique via un nouveau topic, au lieu de poser une question noyée dans un flux sans fin). 

C'est donc pratique pour un faire un forum de type "Un sujet précis et court dans le temps, un topic" ou "Service après vente produit" . Mais pour un forum de débat ... pas sur.




> ....


En gros je suis d'accord.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Mais est-ce, là encore un problème majeur méritant de changer complètement de système ?


Ben non, j'ai jamais dit ça  ::):  Je suis d'accord sur le fait que c'est pas grand chose. Et sur certains aspects positifs de la pagination que j'ai appris ici.  :;): 
Juste qu'après avoir passé 20 ans sur phpBB et vBulletin et avoir migré un forum phpBB sur Discourse et en avoir fait l'expérience en tant qu'utilisateur et admin, je me suis rendu compte que les vieux moteurs sont archaïques, qu'il y a plein de points qu'il est possible d'améliorer en matière d'ergonomie (en mettant de côté la pagination qui est un sujet sensible). J'en ai eu une bonne expérience personnelle et je me demande si c'est quelque chose qui a été envisagé pour CPC, c'est à peu près tout  ::): 
Après la discussion sur les côtés techniques bah c'est intéressant  ::): 

Par contre,



> Quand tu donne un liens à quelqu'un sur un forum paginé tu ne donne en AUCUN cas un liens vers une page !


Je suis d'accord : mais tout le monde le fait, parce que quand t'es sur un sujet, ton réflexe c'est de prendre l'url courante.

Je suis pas là pour vendre Discourse ; encore une fois c'est le seul sont j'ai l'expérience, mais pêle-mêle j'y trouve ces qualités par rapport à phpBB (je ne connais pas bien ni phpBB ni vBulletin, je préfère préciser  :^_^: ) :
Nativement compatible smartphoneActualisation des sujets ou listes de sujets en temps réelPouvoir se logger en 1 clic via son compte Facebook/Google/Twitter/etcInterface épurée : beaucoup de données pas vraiment utiles sont mises à l'écart ou accessibles autrement (intérêt à discrétion de chacun, mais pour ma part je trouve ça très bien).Exemple avec une ligne dans une liste de sujets :
Bulletin :

Discourse :
La recherche est efficace et permet également de chercher à l'intérieur d'un sujet précis. Quand je veux chercher un truc sur le forum CPC, je passe par Google que je trouve bien plus efficace que la recherche du forum et ça ça craint  :^_^: Un système de sujets épinglés qui permet de désépingler automatiquement un sujet une fois qu'on l'a lu (on peut le réépingler). Ça évite d'avoir en permanence sous les yeux des sujets dont on a plus rien à faire après avoir passé X années à écumer le forum cpc (genre le topic de la charte du forum).On peut répondre aux messages privés directement par emailL'interface de rédaction des messages et sobre et efficace (ça utilise markdown mais c'est compatible bbcode et html). Y a même un menu emoji  :^_^:  et un système d'auto complétion pour les écrire.
Création d'un topic sur CPC :

Création d'un topic sur Discourse :
Y a une prévisualisation en temps réel du message en cours de rédaction.Quand on met des liens, il y a un aperçu de ceux-ci dans un encadré lorsqu'on lit le message.Les vidéos s'affichent directement.On peut poster des pièces jointes, images, avec un glisser déposer ou en collant directement dans la fenêtre d'édition. La gestion des pièces jointes est un truc vraiment pénible sur phpBB. Sur plusieurs forums phpBB j'ai vu des utilisateurs galérer pour y mettre des images. Sur le vBulletin CPC, on peut pas y mettre des images directement, il faut passer par un hébergeur tiers ou tof.cx (qui est conçu comme une alternative à d'autres hébergeurs et qui ne garantit pas une fiabilité dans le temps).Le système de citations est pratique. Quand on sélectionne un bout de message, un bouton apparaît qui permet de coller la sélection directement dans le message, ave une référence au message initial. Et lors de la lecture d'un passage cité, on peut afficher le message d'origine complet avec un bouton sans que ça nous envoie effectivement à l'url du message d'origine.On peut naviguer sur le forum tout en ayant la fenêtre de rédaction de message ouverte ou repliée, en gardant son message sous la main.Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour vBulletin, mais Discourse dispose d'une API qui permet d'interagir avec le forum à l'extérieur de celui-ci. Ça m'a par exemple permis, sur mon site, de coder un widget Wordpress qui contient la liste des 6 derniers sujets du forum en excluant certaines catégories. L'utilisation d'une API permet de faire énormément de choses, même si on en a pas forcément un usage immédiat.Après peut-être que le fonctionnement de Discourse conviendrait pas du tout à l'usage des utilisateurs de CPC, j'en sais rien  ::):

----------


## ducon

> Oui, c'est Discourse.  Pourquoi préfères-tu vBulletin (excepté l'habitude ?) ?


J’ai l’impression que Discourse rame sa mère sur mon vieux tromblon.

----------


## Visslar

Comme certains l'ont dit, sur GK, le passage vers Discourse n'a pas été une très bonne expérience. Peut-être que les utilisateurs ont fini par s'y habituer ? Ce serait intéressant d'avoir les chiffres sur le nombre d'utilisateurs / de post avant et après.

Sinon, il y a aussi NodeBB, qui permet à priori de choisir entre infinite scrolling et pagination (au choix de l'utilisateur).
Mais faut voir la stabilité, les performances, les autres fonctionnalités etc...

----------


## ducon

Si ça marche avec vBulletin, pourquoi changer ?

----------


## Visslar

Pour toutes les raisons énumérées par Coin-coin le Canapin 3 commentaires plus haut.

----------


## Wobak

Juste une petite info pour comprendre la différence entre les forums dont vous parlez et nous (je ne sais pas pour GK hein) mais on est à 11M de posts actifs. Par rapport à 200000, ça fait une sacrée différence.

De plus il faudrait envisager de migrer l'existant vers un moteur pareil, et vu les customisations qui ont été faites, rien ne garanti qu'il sera possible de retrouver ce genre de choses sur un nouveau moteur.

Enfin, plein de choses ont été mises en place avant que je récupère l'administration, et croyez moi, c'est compliqué. Donc la migration vers un nouveau forum impliquerait une ressource à plein temps, des serveurs pour faire les tests et je ne sais pas du tout quelles performances nécessitent discourse ou d'autres moteurs.

Malheureusement, dans la situation actuelle, je pense qu'Ivan me répondra qu'un tien vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras et je serai assez d'accord avec lui  ::): 

Edit : je rajoute quelques infos supplémentaires : 

- Il faudrait aussi customizer la skin à la sauce CPC => prévoir une ressource supplémentaire
- Le screenshot que tu montres ultra minimaliste => j'aime pas du tout le style
- La partie recherche => je suis en train de bosser dessus pour intégrer le moteur sphinx qui est censé être super efficace en terme de recherche
- La skin mobile => En discussion sur la meilleure solution possible

----------


## ducon

C’est ce que j’écrivais : si ça marche, on ne touche pas.  :;):

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Merci pour ta réponse Wobak  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

> - La partie recherche => je suis en train de bosser dessus pour intégrer le moteur sphinx qui est censé être super efficace en terme de recherche


 :Prey:  et espérons moins inutilement compliqué que l'interface de recherche actuel.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Pouvoir se logger en 1 clic via son compte Facebook/Google/Twitter/etc


Nop nop nop nop nop. 
Merci d'éviter cette absurdité qui est de filer encore plus d'infos à des tiers.
Je bloque assez de scripts tiers à la con et j'espère bien que CPC va éviter d'en mettre aussi.

A la limite, j'aimerai bien que le forum se débarrasse de Google analytics et utilise le piwik du site CPC.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Nop nop nop nop nop. 
> Merci d'éviter cette absurdité qui est de filer encore plus d'infos à des tiers.
> Je bloque assez de scripts tiers à la con et j'espère bien que CPC va éviter d'en mettre aussi.


Salut,  ::): 
Du calme, je n'ai fait que lister des points qui me semblent positifs sur Discourse.  ::): 
En fait, quand j'ai passé mon forum de phpBB à Discourse, l'objectif était de le redynamiser et de faire venir (ou revenir) des gens qui avaient migré sur des groupes Facebook.
Et également que le forum soit plus accessibles au nouveaux membres, les inciter à s'inscrire. Dans ce contexte, pouvoir se logger avec un réseau social est un plus.
Maintenant c'est vrai que sur le forum CPC, en termes pratiques, je suis pas certain que ça serve à quelque chose (la population semble déjà bien établie…).  ::):  Pour ce qui est des données personnelles, je n'en sais pas assez et ne me prononcerai pas.

C'est quoi le piwik ?  ::): 
Pourquoi voudrais-tu que ce forum se débarrasse d'analytics ?

----------


## Praetor

> C’est ce que j’écrivais : si ça marche, on ne touche pas.


Voilà. Tout pareil que ducon. Le mieux est l'enemi du bien.

Et aussi +1 avec Tatsu-Kan, je hais les sites qui veulent qu'on se connecte avec Facebook parce que:
- Mon vrai nom ne les regarde pas,
- Ca ne regarde pas Facebook que je surfe sur ce site (malheureusement ils le savent quand même vu qu'on est pisté de toute façon),
- Je n'ai pas de compte Facebook.

Ce forum est certes old school mais ce n'est pas un défaut. Le seul truc un peu casse-couille c'est la balise spoiler sur mobile. Sinon c'est nickel. Laissons les machins "design" aux sites de hipsters  ::P:

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Et aussi +1 avec Tatsu-Kan, je hais les sites qui veulent qu'on se connecte avec Facebook


Je n'aime pas non plus les sites qui veulent qu'on se connecte avec Facebook (ou d'autres comptes) lorsque ce sont les seuls choix et qu'on ne peut pas s'inscrire "normalement" avec un compte exclusivement dédié au site.  ::): 
Sur mon forum, les utilisateurs ont le choix : s'inscrire ou s'identifier via Facebook, Google ou Twitter, ou "normalement". Y a pas d'emphase faite plus sur un mode d'utilisation que d'un autre.




> si ça marche, on ne touche pas


La version mobile du forum CPC marche, mais je crois que beaucoup d'utilisateurs la trouvent peu pratique. Ça vaudrait le coup d'y toucher.
Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas uploader d'image directement sur le forum aussi. On est obligé d'utiliser des hébergeurs tiers où les urls peuvent ne plus fonctionner du jour au lendemain.
Je fréquente un forum où les gens postent énormément d'images, ils utilisent tous des hébergeurs externes et la grande majorité des images des vieux threads ne marchent plus pour cause d'hébergeurs qui ont fermé ou ont changé. Ils ont ajouté la possibilité d'uploader directement sur phpBB, mais c'est peu pratique : on ne peut envoyer les images qu'une à une, il y a une limite de 250 Ko par images et le formulaire n'est pas mis en évidence, beaucoup de gens le ratent.

----------


## Visslar

Moi le truc qui me manque surtout (outre une version mobile), ce sont les notifications.
Etre notifié quand on nous répond ou quand on nous cite, ce serait top.

Le système de citation et le WYSIWYG sont un peu arriérés aussi mais on fait avec... On ne sait jamais trop comment ajouter un embed Youtube ou Twitter par exemple.

Pour les images, si il y a une limite de 250ko par image ou que les forums empêchent d'uploader des images, c'est pour une bonne raison. C'est qu'ils ne sont pas fait pour ça. Après on peut imaginer une passerelle vers tof.canardpc.com mais c'est du dev supplémentaire.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Pour les images, si il y a une limite de 250ko par image ou que les forums empêchent d'uploader des images, c'est pour une bonne raison. C'est qu'ils ne sont pas fait pour ça.


Pas faits pour ça, c'est à dire ? Tu parles de contraintes techniques ?

----------


## madgic

> Exemple avec une ligne dans une liste de sujets :


L'avantage avec le forum cpc c'est que l'on peut voir rapidement, les topics qui ont des nouveaux messages et avoir des stats sur les topics.




> ça utilise markdown


 :Gerbe: 

Heureusement que c'est pas obligatoire parce que moi, le si peu que je l'utilise (sur cpcgift) je trouve ça pas pratique, rien que pour faire un saut de ligne...




> Pas faits pour ça, c'est à dire ? Tu parles de contraintes techniques ?


Les forums sont pas des hébergeurs d'images  :;): 




> C'est quoi le piwik ?


Comme Google analytics mais en open source, libre et sur tes serveurs ce qui évite d'avoir es données sur un serveur tiers comme ceux de google.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Heureusement que c'est pas obligatoire parce que moi, le si peu que je l'utilise (sur cpcgift) je trouve ça pas pratique, rien que pour faire un saut de ligne...


Ah oui alors ça utilise un markdown modifié alors. Tu parles du double saut de ligne pour que ça en fasse un, et un simple saut de ligne qui n'en fait aucun ? Je crois que c'est comme ça sur reddit et stackoverflow, c'est super chiant  :^_^: 



> Les forums sont pas des hébergeurs d'images


Donc c'est une raison liée à la philosophie des forums ?
C'est pas gravé dans le marbre. Les hébergeurs d'images qui pètent et les restrictions ou le manque d'ergonomie de certains hébergeurs internes, ce sont de vrais problèmes pour les forums qui sont amenés à afficher de nombreuses images de par leur thème (par exemple un forum de photo ou de graphisme).
Je pense que la plupart des moteurs de forum modernes qui proposent d'héberger localement s'accomodent très bien de cette fonctionnalité pour le bénéfice des utilisateurs et sans que ça ne pose de problème.

Merci pour l'explication de piwik  ::):

----------


## madgic

> Donc c'est une raison liée à la philosophie des forums ?
> C'est pas gravé dans le marbre. Les hébergeurs d'images qui pètent et les restrictions ou le manque d'ergonomie de certains hébergeurs internes, ce sont de vrais problèmes pour les forums qui sont amenés à afficher de nombreuses images de par leur thème (par exemple un forum de photo ou de graphisme).
> Je pense que la plupart des moteurs de forum modernes qui proposent d'héberger localement s'accomodent très bien de cette fonctonnalité pour le bénéfice des utilisateurs et sans que ça ne pose de problème.


Flickr par exemple va réduire la quantité d'images que l'on peut héberger gratuitement, de 1 TO à 1000 images. Imagine si quelques utilisateurs du forum stockait toutes leurs photos ici (ou sur tof.cx qui est un hébergement d'images créé par Canard PC pour le forum), ça risque de faire exploser l'hébergement.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Imagine si quelques utilisateurs du forum stockait toutes leurs photos ici


Idéalement, pour un hébergement local sur un forum, il faut que les images soient automatiquement redimensionnées et recompressées. Pas de screenshots en png de plusieurs Mo pièce comme on en voit sur le sujet des screenshots  ::): 
Les images hébergées localement ne seraient à priori utilisées que dans le forum, donc ça réduit beaucoup l'usage par rapport à un hébergeur dédié type flickr ou tof.cx : personne va utiliser un forum comme hébergement d'image dédié.
Après c'est sûr que des images, ça prend plus de place que du texte seul ouais, ça peut poser problème  :^_^: 

Je me demande la quantité d'images postées par les utilisateurs de canard pc.

----------


## Wobak

> Idéalement, pour un hébergement local sur un forum, il faut que les images soient automatiquement redimensionnées et recompressées. Pas de screenshots en png de plusieurs Mo pièce comme on en voit sur le sujet des screenshots 
> Les images hébergées localement ne seraient à priori utilisées que dans le forum, donc ça réduit beaucoup l'usage par rapport à un hébergeur dédié type flickr ou tof.cx : personne va utiliser un forum comme hébergement d'image dédié.
> Après c'est sûr que des images, ça prend plus de place que du texte seul ouais, ça peut poser problème 
> 
> Je me demande la quantié d'images postées par les utilisateurs de canard pc.


Pour info, y'a plusieurs topics de photos et de screenshots. Si tu les hosts autre part : tu perds l'intérêt du self hosting, donc pourquoi s'embêter à en stocker une partie sur le forum?

De plus en terme d'hébergement externe... bah on a le nôtre : https://tof.cx/

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Si tu les hosts autre part : tu perds l'intérêt du self hosting, donc pourquoi s'embêter à en stocker une partie sur le forum?


J'ai pas bien compris la phrase  ::unsure::

----------


## Wobak

En gros tu dis que le problème des hébergeurs externes c'est leur stabilité et la possibilité de tout casser.

Sauf que là... on en a un hosté sur les serveurs CPC, donc y'a pas de raison que ça arrive.

Vu que le hosting des images sur le forum en lui-même amène trop de restrictions, c'est la solution la plus simple.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Ah oui ok.
Me semble avoir lu un message de qqun de cpc qui disait qu'il n'y avait pas de garantie à long terme pour les images de cpc.cx par contre, mais j'arrive pas à le retrouver. Quand l'hébergeur a été refait y a qques années aussi, beaucoup (toutes?) des images hébergées précédemment ont disparu.

----------


## Wobak

Alors cpc.cx c'est un link cruncher, c'est différent. 

En effet si tu héberges l'image sur un hébergeur externe et que tu crunches l'URL sur cpc.cx, alors y'a aucune garantie...

----------


## madgic

Je pense qu'il voulait parler de tof.cx. Et oui, il n'y a pas de garantie.

A part de les mettre sur ton propre serveur, rien n'est vraiment garantie.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Heu ouais mince je voulais parler de tof.cx  :^_^:

----------


## gros_bidule

tof n'est pas utilisé que pour le forum, n'importe qui peut afficher une image de tof sur un autre site (hotlinking, ce qu'interdisent d'autres hébergeurs) ou juste partager une image avec qqun. Utiliser uniquement l'upload d'images via vBulletin serait restrictif (quant à ses 250 ko max. sur vBulletin, je pense que c'est juste la config par défaut, c'est sûrement modifiable).
Du coup je trouve que c'est très bien comme c'est  ::): 

Et pour naviguer souvent sur des forums vBuletin, phpbb, etc, bah y'a pas moyen, je trouve vBulletin au-dessus du lot. C'est peut être juste une histoire de thème, mais 9 fois sur 10 les Discourse & co, je les trouve peu ergonomiques et difficiles à utiliser longtemps.
Biensur, c'est subjectif, et je le fais sur PC, pas mobile. Mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'aller sur un forum en mobile aussi ^^ (c'est assez chonophage comme ça sur PC, j'ai une vie à préserver).

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Coucou,

J'avais envie d'ajouter un peu de blabla suite aux messages de quelques canards s'inquiétant de l'avenir du forum sur ce sujet, même si Wobak a estimé ici que le coût du forum est dérisoire par rapport aux autres dépenses de CPC (salaires, charges et tutti quanti).

J'ai bien compris qu'un gros boulot sur le forum n'est envisagé ni à court ni à long terme et encore moins dans la situation actuelle, que c'est (je cite encore Wobak) une "ressource morte", etc. Bref, qu'hormi le fait que si quelques idées facilement et rapidement applicables sur le forum peuvent être accueillies, toute autre chose est à priori exclue.

Mais ça n'empêche pas de poser des idées ici ou là, qu'elles soient écrites et accessibles si jamais les choses changeaient dans le futur. D'ailleurs, si je deviens milliardaire, je fais un don de plusieurs millions à Canard PC.  :^_^: 
Car en effet, comme le disait Tintin dans la dernière case des Cigares du Pharaon : « Seul l'avenir nous l'apprendra ».

Et je vais à nouveau parler de Discourse, seul moteur de forum moderne que je connais, puique j'ai à nouveau migré un vieux forum de 2007 vers Discourse récemment. Et là encore, il n'y a eu aucun retour négatif, bien au contraire, mais passons.
J'ai également jeté un œil un peu plus approfondi sur les concurrents que sont BBnode et Flarum, mais ce sont en réalité de sous-Discourse en terme de fonctionnalités, de personnalisation et d'API.

---

Quid d'une sorte d'écosystème CPC plus vaste, où le site, le forum et le serveur discord seraient interconnectés, avec éventuellement des features débloquées sur chaque plateforme lorsque l'on est abonné (synchro automatique du statut sur chaque plateforme) ? Que CPC ne soit plus seulement un magazine + site (la communauté forum et discord étant actuellement un bonus gratuit et sans doute contraignant pour l'équipe), mais un magazine + un espace communautaire, ce dernier faisant alors partie intégrante de ce qu'*est* CPC.

Discourse permet nativement de se connecter à Wordpress, moteur à présent utilisé sur le site CPC. Ça permet entre autres d'avoir des comptes liés entre le site et le forum, mais également de publier automatiquement les articles du site vers le forum pour que les canards puissent y réagir (ça veut pas dire que les commentaires seraient affichés sur le site) - c'est par exemple ce qu'on fait de https://monocycle.info/ vers https://forum.monocycle.info/c/actualites/47), et potentiellement d'autres choses si on code soi-même. Juste à titre d'exemple, un pote et moi avions codé un plugin Wordpress se greffant sur le plugin Wordpress-Discourse officiel et qui permettait de poster sur Discourse directement à partir du formulaire de commentaire Wordpress, ainsi que de synchroniser en temps réel l'affichage des commentaires entre WP et Discourse. C'est un simple exemple : je sais que CPC ne veut pas de commentaire sous les news de leur site.

Il est également possible de connecter Discourse à Discord afin de faire tout ce que permettent les API de l'un et de l'autre. Par exemple poster automatiquement un message sur Discord lorsqu'un nouveau sujet est posté dans telle catégorie sur Discourse, ou synchroniser des groupes d'utilisateurs entre Discourse et Discord (je pense au statut abonné et aux features qui pourraient y être exclusives comme je disais). Les possibilités sont plus vastes, mais je n'ai pas creusé ce sujet.




> Flickr par exemple va réduire la quantité d'images que l'on peut héberger gratuitement, de 1 TO à 1000 images. Imagine si quelques utilisateurs du forum stockait toutes leurs photos ici (ou sur tof.cx qui est un hébergement d'images créé par Canard PC pour le forum), ça risque de faire exploser l'hébergement.


Oui, les images ça prend de la place. Les images postées mais non utilisées (c'est à dire non affichées ou liés) sur Discourse sont automatiquement effacées et, accessoirement, les envois d'images sont redimensionnés/recompressés automatiquement par Discourse, donc les images lourdes n'existent plus vraiment sur ce moteur de forum.

De manière générale, le forum CPC mais sous Discourse coûterait plus cher, c'est clair. Mais comme je dis plus haut, ces petites idées que je pose ici et là sont à présent postées sans prendre en compte ni la situation de CPC, ni leurs souhaits ou ambitions actuels, donc je vais pas m'étaler plus là-dessus.

----------


## Wobak

Y'a plusieurs éléments majeurs que tu ne considères pas dans ton analyse: 

- Migre-t-on le contenu du forum actuel vers le nouveau? Si oui, comment?
- Les spécificités actuelles du forum : anti-spam, scanner d'IP pour multi-comptes, balises personnalisées, etc., comment s'assurer que tout est compatible avec discourse?
- L'argent : qui s'occupe d'installer, hoster, et maintenir le discourse, et comment le payer si on ne doit pas débourser des sous en plus?
- Je ne suis pas sûr qu'Ivan veuille qu'on lie le forum au reste de l'activité.
 Pourquoi ? Parce que comme indiqué précédemment, ça veut dire que si ce n'est plus un service gratuit, les gens voudront "en avoir pour leur argent". 
Et si le forum tombe, se fait hacker, les gens râleront et feront chier pour un truc qui ne génèrera aucun revenu supplémentaire.
- Les utilisateurs du forum et de discord aujourd'hui ne s'intersectent qu'en très petit nombre. Il serait illusoire qu'imaginer une intégration de l'un dans l'autre finisse autrement qu'en une ignorance de certaines sections du forum par les habitués et inversement.

----------


## Ruvon

> - Les utilisateurs du forum et de discord aujourd'hui ne s'intersectent qu'en très petit nombre.


Juste my 2 cents sur le pourquoi : les utilisateurs du forum et du Discord sont considérés comme deux communautés distinctes, ce qui peut se comprendre pour certaines raisons (impossibilité de lier les deux et savoir que c'est la même personne qui utilise deux pseudos différents, les permabannis du forum qui peuvent s'inscrire sur Discord, etc...), mais qui ne donne pas la sensation de faire partie du même ensemble ; dans mon cas, ça ne me donne pas très envie d'utiliser Discord.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Y'a plusieurs éléments majeurs que tu ne considères pas dans ton analyse: 
> 
> - Migre-t-on le contenu du forum actuel vers le nouveau? Si oui, comment?
> - Les spécificités actuelles du forum : anti-spam, scanner d'IP pour multi-comptes, balises personnalisées, etc., comment s'assurer que tout est compatible avec discourse?
> - L'argent : qui s'occupe d'installer, hoster, et maintenir le discourse, et comment le payer si on ne doit pas débourser des sous en plus?
> - Je ne suis pas sûr qu'Ivan veuille qu'on lie le forum au reste de l'activité.
>  Pourquoi ? Parce que comme indiqué précédemment, ça veut dire que si ce n'est plus un service gratuit, les gens voudront "en avoir pour leur argent". 
> Et si le forum tombe, se fait hacker, les gens râleront et feront chier pour un truc qui ne génèrera aucun revenu supplémentaire.
> - Les utilisateurs du forum et de discord aujourd'hui ne s'intersectent qu'en très petit nombre. Il serait illusoire qu'imaginer une intégration de l'un dans l'autre finisse autrement qu'en une ignorance de certaines sections du forum par les habitués et inversement.


On rentre dans des trucs parfois techniques et plus précis que mon blabla (qui comme je disais ignore plein de contraintes actuelles), mais pour essayer de répondre au mieux tout de même :

*Migrer vbulletin vers discourse* : il existe un script pour ça, pas parfait, qu'il faudrait modifier - j'ai il y a deux ans migré vers Discourse un forum vBulletin de 2 millions de messages, de 20 ans d'âge (mais avec des messages remontant à 1993 issus de newsgroups  ::w00t:: ), dont la base de données était un bordel sans nom : limite à se demander comment le forum fonctionnait de base. Il avait subi de nombreuses customisations, du contenu importé, de nombreuses upgrades (et les upgrades vbulletin c'est quelque chose apparemment  ::(: )… La base de données contenait des erreurs, des données dupliquées… J'ai passé 1 mois et demi sur ce bordel  :^_^:  Au final il roule impeccablement et la seule chose dont on a pas vraiment su quoi faire, c'était les messages publics sur les profils des utilisateurs. J'ajoute que si jamais une migration une chose prévue dans le futur, ce serait avec joie que je me proposerais de travailler bénévolement dessus : c'est ainsi que j'ai procédé pour toutes mes migrations.

*En ce qui concerne la sécurité* : Discourse dispose de fonctionnalités de base qui détectent et mettent en attente les nouveaux inscrits suspects sur la base de divers paramètres. Sur plusieurs forums, j'ai aussi installé un plugin officiel Akismet. Sur deux des forums que j'ai importés qui étaient littéralement pourris de spams qui passaient entre les mailles du filet, le spam est maintenant quasi inexistant. Les rares qui passent entre les mailles sont très rapidement reportés par les utilisateurs et automatiquement cachés le temps que la modération intervienne. Un extrait des derniers comptes de spam reviewés sur un de mes forums : https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachmen...68/unknown.png
En ce qui concerne la détection des multi-comptes, je suis sûr à 90% d'avoir vu passer au moins un plugin officiel, sinon non-officiel mais fiable, qui offre des outils supplémentaires pour monitorer des comptes. On peut aussi évidemment blacklister des IP.
Et en ce qui concerne la sécurité du forum lui-même, le forum est mis à jour très souvent (le mettre à jour se fait en 2 clics) et la sécurité est un aspect crucial sur lequel les dev, à ma connaissance, portent une attention particulière (et encore heureux !). D'ailleurs, ils sont inscrits sur hackerone. Pour les utilisateurs, le forum gère la double auth avec plusieurs méthodes.

*Balises personnalisées* : certaines nécessitent des modifications du script d'importation vbulletin -> discourse. Toute les mises en forme possibles de vBulletin ne sont pas compatible avec Discourse et certains éléments peuvent passer à la trappe (par exemple, texte colorés, centré, de diverses tailles/font, etc…).

*L'argent* : je n'ai pas de réponse à cette question (oui comme je disais, mes idées en vrac ne tiennent pas compte de beaucoup d'informations cruciales  :^_^: ). Deux des forums que j'ai migrés tournent grâce aux donations, avec une fiabilité que j'estime très solide sur le long terme. Sur le plus gros, les coûts totaux (hébergement, sauvegardes, emails, CDN) annuels sont intégralement remboursés par les dons des utilisateurs en moins d'une semaine. L'autre a été migré il y a 2 ou 3 mois, mais je n'ai aucun doute sur le fait que les dons marcheront aussi sur le long terme (pour la première année, les dons ont remboursé les frais avant même la mise en ligne du forum migré). Mais CPC est beaucoup plus gros, coûterait beaucoup plus cher, et j'ai bien compris qu'un système de don ne serait pas approprié ne serait-ce que via du statut de la boîte CPC (je crois avoir lu ça dans le sujet sur CPC qui perd des plumes). Donc pour en revenir au tout début de ma phrase : no sé, comme disent les péruviens dans Tintin "Le temple du soleil".  ::): 

*Lier le forum au reste de l'activité* : un refus est très compréhensible. Mes idées portent sur une sorte de transformation de CPC dans laquelle cet argument n'aurait en fait pas de raison d'être, puisque l'interconnexion serait une des choses sur lesquelles cette transformation s'appuierait. Ça demanderait aussi une réorganisation du forum. Comme l'idée est d'avoir un écosystème CPC regroupant différentes plateformes interconnectées, le "produit" CPC serait l'ensemble, avec des fonctionnalités débloquées (= valeur ajoutée) sur chacune de ces plateformes pour les abonnés. Le forum ne serait donc plus un sous-produit ou un bonus, mais partie intégrante et indispensable de cet écosystème. Difficile d'en dire plus. Je n'ai pas connaissances ni sur le monde de l'entreprise, ni sur la communication en ligne, ni sur les business models, ni sur genre plein d'autres trucs utiles dans ce genre de contexte.

*L'intersection actuelle des utilisateurs Discord et du forum* : pour ma part (et ça vaut ce que ça vaut, c'est à dire pas grand chose), j'ai arrêté de fréquenter le forum après m'être inscrusté dans le discord CPC qui m'apportait suffisamment. Mais je fréquentais déjà peu le forum et la raison principale n'était pas un désintérêt du contenu, mais l'ergonomie de celui-ci. Ça n'est pas le seul forum que j'ai arrêté de fréquenter, ou que je fréquente beaucoup moins pour cette seule raison, surtout depuis que j'ai eu l'occasion d'utiliser des logiciels bien plus pratiques et adaptés aux usages d'aujourd'hui (mobile-first, temps réel, clarté de l'information, simplicité d'usage…). Si le forum avait été plus ergonomique, je pense que j'y aurais été beaucoup plus actif, que je sois ou non sur le Discord.
Accessoirement, Discourse travaille depus un bout de temps sur leur propre solution de chat intégrée au forum. Les développeurs ont même abandonné leur mattermost et utilisent leur système de chat pour leurs discussions internes. La fonctionnalité est toujours en gros développement et imparfaite à bien des égards, mais ils ont l'air de se diriger vers une solution qu'ils veulent résolument fiable, solide et pérenne. Cependant, je suis à peu près certain qu'elle ne sera jamais aussi puissante que Discord, puisqu'elle reste dans le scope d'une extension du forum. Mais je peux évidemment me planter.

----------


## gros_bidule

Tu te fais du mal pour rien coincoin  ::): 
Puis Discourse, on a tous notre avis. Je trouve que c'est laid et peu pratique. A chaque fois que je fais une recherche sur le discourse lié à un outil que j'utilise, je pleure du sang tellement je n'aime pas l'utiliser. La première fois j'ai même cru que c'était un petit forum créé de toutes pièces par un dev pour son propre site. 
D'autres aimerons, mais bon, juste pour dire que des gens peuvent aussi préférer vBulletin. Lequel reste très moderne (moderne != nouveau), je trouve. Il pourrait y avoir davantage de fonctionnalités, comme toujours, mais j'ai l'impression que les gens se débrouillent plutôt bien.

Le fofo et le discord semblent bien fonctionner. Des coincoins sont actifs sur les deux, d'autres n'en utilisent qu'un sur les deux, et certains aucun. Je crois qu'il y'a de tout. On a le choix, et c'est très bien. Ce sont deux produits très différents.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Tu te fais du mal pour rien coincoin


Oh, je ne cherche pas à convaincre, et je parle de Discourse parce que je connais, mais ça pourrait tout à fait être autre chose. Dans mes derniers messages je parle d'un concept général, même si j'ai répondu à des questions plus techniques (et, de fait, orientées vers Discourse).

Et comme je l'ai dit je sais très bien qu'en l'état c'est ni faisable ni prévu etc…  C'est juste des graines de réflexion que je pose ici et là, rien de plus.

J'aime bien discuter et le sujet m'intéresse particulièrement parce que j'accorde beaucoup d'importance à la préservation de l'information ainsi qu'à son accessibilité et son organisation, c'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai fait toutes ces migrations gratuitement : c'était tous des forums en très grosse perte de vitesse et dans chacun des cas la migration a été un remède efficace.
Ce que je dis à propos de la "valorisation" de l'information, c'est aussi la raison pour laquelle j'exècre les groupes facebook  :^_^: 

Anecdote qui s'éloigne pas mal du sujet originel mais juste pour témoigner de mon intérêt quant à la pérennité de l'information : j'ai sauvegardé le blog personnel d'une personne peu après son décès en 2013. Cette personne était érudite et son blog contenait, en plus de trucs personnels dont on se contrefiche genre ses photos de vacances, beaucoup de réflexions, textes et autres médias sur les sujets dont il était un expert. Quelques milliers d'articles. Le nom de domaine a fini par expirer près de 10 ans plus tard en 2022 et est maintenant cybersquatté, ce qui a profondément chagriné sa communauté et sa famille.
Comme je possédais une sauvegarde, je suis rentré en contact avec sa famille qui m'a autorisé (avec joie : ça leur tenait à cœur) à remettre le blog en ligne ainsi qu'à distribuer les fichiers de celui celui-ci publiquement, pour que ces informations ne soit jamais (ou du moins ce qui s'approche le plus de "jamais") perdues et que la communauté y ait à nouveau accès. Actuellement j'héberge donc le blog à mes frais dans l'unique but de préserver ces informations.

Après, cette vague idée d'un CPC dont le produit serait un ensemble mag/site+espace communautaire c'est encore différent de l'idée même d'une migration en tant que telle - sans plus de fioritures- qui pourrait ne servir qu'à moderniser* et non pas à relancer le forum vu que celui-ci n'est, me semble-t-il, pas tout à fait en perte de vitesse. Quant aux préférences personnelles, bien sûr que chacun a les siennes, que certains préfèrent vbulletin, d'autres phpbb, d'autres flarum, d'autres discourse, d'autres les groupes facebook (mais on est d'accord pour mépriser ceux-là quand même hein ?  :^_^: )… Et je n'aurais d'autres prétention que de rapporter mes expériences personnelles et les retours que j'ai eus de première main, de mes communautés et de celles que j'ai aidées sans être admin ainsi que des autres témoignages lus ici et là sur le net.

Je ne suis un expert en rien et je suis biaisé.

*on pourrait dicuter longuement de ce qu'est une modernisation, mais il me paraît difficile de réfuter que de nos jours, ne pas pouvoir uploader facilement (avec un bouton ou un drag'n drop) une image dans un espace de discussion et ne pas pouvoir l'héberger sur ce même espace, non seulement c'est peu pratique mais vu que les hébergeurs d'images ont tous tendance à disparaître, ça fait aussi des quantités phénoménales d'images cassées sur le forum à moyen et long terme.

Finissons sur une anecdote en rapport avec ce dernier aspect. Sur le dernier forum que j'ai migré, qui utilise beaucoup les images et qui ne reposait QUE sur les hébergeurs externes, la migration vers Discourse a téléchargé localement les images encore valides.
Ces images pèsent 12 Go, et j'estime à 90 ou 95% le nombre d'images sur le forum qui sont perdues ad vitam en raison de la fermeture des hébergeurs externes (oui ça fait beaucoup de Go mais le point qui m'intéresse est cette triste perte définitive d'information).

----------


## TH3 CAK3

On peut prendre la chose dans l'autre sens

CPC sait que le forum est une épave à la dérive, que si un jour il coule ce sera tant-pis et qu'ils se feront pas suer à le remettre en route. L'avenir du forum ce sera discord ou un machin social du genre. En gros le forum   à apporté de la visibilité au mag tant que c'était la mode mais maintenant osef car les temps changent.
En clair une fois le forum cpc officiel mort et enterré rien n'empêche un ou plusieurs bénévole de monter un petit successeur officieux pour que les canards attachés à cette manière de communiquer puissent continuer d'expertiser ensemble comme avant.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> CPC sait que le forum est une épave à la dérive


Je ne sais pas à quel point CPC considère le forum comme important, de nos jours, ni ce qu'il apporte à CPC en tant qu'entreprise.

Je ne sais pas comment évolue son activité, si elle augmente, baisse ou stagne.

J'aime beaucoup l'expression "ressource morte", je la trouve esthétique, et par là je comprends que c'est juste quelque chose qu'ils maintiennent à flot sans s'y investir + que de le maintenir fonctionnel.
Quel que soit l'état du forum, à partir du moment où il est encore bien fréquenté, j'imagine mal CPC ne pas le réparer s'il venait à y avoir un incident technique dans la mesure où CPC est attaché à sa communauté (même si là encore, €€€, propos basés sur pas grand chose, etc...).  ::unsure:: 




> En gros le forum à apporté de la visibilité au mag tant que c'était la mode


Comment sais-tu que le forum a apporté de la visibilité au mag ? Et visibilité est-elle synonyme d'abonnements supplémentaires ?

Cela dit, pour ton passage où tu dis que si jamais le forum disparaissait, y aurait sûrement un ou des canards pour en faire un autre, ça me rappelle une histoire identique.
Un forum bien fréquenté des années 2000, sur un sujet un peu de niche, a subitement fermé en 2013 à la grande surprise de tous les membres. L'unique administrateur a décidé de le fermer du jour au lendemain pour une raison que j'ignore.
Assez rapidement, des membres ont créé une alternative qui a tout aussi bien fonctionné (mais aujourd'hui grandement en perte de vitesse, comme énormément de forums). Par contre, toutes les données de l'ancien forum ont été détruites, ce qui est extrêmement dommage d'un point de vue informationnel.

----------


## Wobak

> Je ne sais pas à quel point CPC considère le forum comme important, de nos jours, ni ce qu'il apporte à CPC en tant qu'entreprise.
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment évolue son activité, si elle augmente, baisse ou stagne.
> 
> J'aime beaucoup l'expression "ressource morte", je la trouve esthétique, et par là je comprends que c'est juste quelque chose qu'ils maintiennent à flot sans s'y investir + que de le maintenir fonctionnel.
> Quel que soit l'état du forum, à partir du moment où il est encore bien fréquenté, j'imagine mal CPC ne pas le réparer s'il venait à y avoir un incident technique dans la mesure où CPC est attaché à sa communauté (même si là encore, €€€, propos basés sur pas grand chose, etc...). 
> 
> 
> Comment sais-tu que le forum a apporté de la visibilité au mag ? Et visibilité est-elle synonyme d'abonnements supplémentaires ?
> ...


Pour le coup je peux te confirmer qu'on est exactement dans ce scénario : pas d'investissement, on fait tourner tant que ça tourne, si ça plante on estimera la quantité d'énergie et le coût nécessaire pour le réparer, et en fonction on décidera de si on le répare ou non.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Comment sais-tu que le forum a apporté de la visibilité au mag ? Et visibilité est-elle synonyme d'abonnements supplémentaires ?


Je tenais à répondre à ce point. Je le sais car c'est mon cas. J'ai découvert ce forum vers 2008/2009 alors que je cherchais des infos sur un jeu (Supreme commander forged alliance). J'ai zieuté de loin quelques années puis je me suis inscrit car je trouvais que globalement les échanges étaient qualitatifs et sains. J'ai donc découvert que c'était un mag de jv comme ça, et depuis 2013 j'en ai acheté un paquet en kiosque.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Merci pour la confirmation Wobak  ::): 

TH3 CAK3, une expérience personnelle ne vaut pas une généralité, c'est je suppose des stats qui diraient si oui ou non ça a eu une influence  ::):

----------


## Robix66

> Pour le coup je peux te confirmer qu'on est exactement dans ce scénario : pas d'investissement, on fait tourner tant que ça tourne, si ça plante on estimera la quantité d'énergie et le coût nécessaire pour le réparer, et en fonction on décidera de si on le répare ou non.


J'ai quand même tendance à penser que si un canard se propose pour investiguer une migration du forum, autant lui filer la liste des fameux plug-ins et attendre son retour sur ce qui est faisable ou pas sur telle ou telle plate-forme (sans forcément chercher à faire plus que ce que fait le forum aujourd'hui). Si on peut le moderniser avant de se retrouver le bec dans l'eau une fois qu'il aura planté...

----------


## M.Rick75

Perso, je me méfie des forums modernes. Je ne peux pas dire que je connaisse très bien car Canard PC est le seul que je consulte vraiment. Mais bon, au gré d'une recherche, je peux tomber sur d'autres.

J'ai fait un tour récemment sur celui de gamekult et je trouve ça illisible, impraticable (et je ne pense pas que ce soit seulement une question d'habitude à prendre). Affichage des messages au format Portait (comme un tel portable), peu de texte qui s'affiche. Et il me semble que ce soit le modèle de Discourse, justement, ce que proposait Coin-coin le Canapin.

La force de celui de Canard reste la quantité de texte qui peut s'afficher sur une page (dans la version classique) et le fait que les quotes soient lisibles dans le message (et pas juste un lien avec les premiers mots du message cité. Et que l'on puisse éditer ce que l'on cite, pour ne garder que ce à quoi l'on répond). La qualité du forum tient aussi à sa forme, sa simplicité car ce qui est mis en avant par sa forme, ce sont les échanges que l'on a, ce que l'on y écrit. De pouvoir suivre une discussion entre plusieurs personnes. Sans scroller comme un fou.
L'âme du forum tient à ses participants mais aussi à une forme de dénuement qui renforce les échanges que l'on fait avec (parce qu'il met le texte au premier plan).

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut rester rétrograde à tout prix (le forum en l'état a un côté créature de Frankenstein) mais je crois qu'il faut quand même bien prendre en compte ses spécificités avant de se dire qu'il faut suivre ce qui se fait en ce moment.

----------------

Ici un mec parle de Discourse et Flarum:
https://stileex.xyz/flarum-vs-discourse/

Quand je lis ça



> Ces forums « d’ancienne génération » suivent tous la même ergonomie : une interface bien lourde, style php des années 90. (...) Cela vous donne envie de naviguer et de découvrir les discussions ? Moi non. C’est lourd, complexe et non intuitif. On est loin des interfaces de discussion qu’on peut voir dans les réseaux sociaux par exemple.


Je me dis que déjà ça part mal.




> Deux forums open-source qui proposent des interfaces dignes du web 2.0, réellement interactives et *100% responsive*. Le genre d’interface qui donne envie de jouer avec, et qui *crée l’engagement* des visiteurs.


Et après du bullshit novlangue.
Ça ne me donne vraiment pas envie.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

J'ai pas spécialement envie de recentrer la discussion sur Discourse, d'ailleurs je voulais pas spécialement à l'origine, mais comme j'aime ce moteur, que j'ai migré plusieurs forums dessus et effectué de menus contrats de personnalisations auprès d'autres propriétaires de forums Discourse, je suis forcément biaisés à plus d'un titre. À commencer par celui que je connais bien le forum et son fonctionnement autant en utilisateur qu'en modo ou admin  par contre faut pas trop me demander ce qu'il y a sous le capot, développer des plugins ça sort de mon champ de compétences, même si j'ai pu faire deux trois bricoles. Et aussi qu'en plateforme de discussion évolutive, open source et adaptée aux usages d'aujourd'hui, j'ai pas connaissance de mieux…

Bref : de fait, je suis un peu aimanté à Discourse.

Certains des reproches que tu fais au forum de Gamekult, qui tourne sous Discourse, peuvent être contournés. Discourse est très personnalisable. Si tu veux un forum qui prenne toute la largeur de l'écran, tu peux (j'ai cru lire qu'ergonomiquement, la lecture d'un bout à l'autre d'un écran wide c'est pas ultra confort d'où la disposition assez peu large de pas mal de sites plein de textes aujourd'hui, mais j'y connais rien). Tu peux même assez facilement créer un bout de code qui ajoute cette feature dans les options d'interface de chaque membre.

De toute façon, changer plus ou moins radicalement un site communautaire, ça ne peut *jamais* plaire à tout le monde. En théorie du moins.  :^_^: 

Encore une fois je suis ni expert ni prophète. Mes propres migrations ont toutes été un succès. Les très rares personnes qui ont pu râler râlaient sur des points particuliers (la timeline au lieu de la pagination principalement, voire uniquement) et se sont, à ma connaissance, rapidement habituées.
Avec le recul, je crois n'avoir eu aucun mécontent. En tout cas, aucun qui se soit manifesté.

Ça ne veut pas dire que ça n'existe pas autre part. J'ai vu un témoignage d'un propriétaire de forum qui a migré sur Discourse, et les réactions de la communauté ont été tellement négatives qu'il s'est estimé contraint de faire marche arrière. Je n'ai pas lu d'autres témoignage similaire en 4 ans.




> Quand je lis ça
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ces forums « d’ancienne génération » suivent tous la même ergonomie : une interface bien lourde, style php des années 90. (...) Cela vous donne envie de naviguer et de découvrir les discussions ? Moi non. C’est lourd, complexe et non intuitif. On est loin des interfaces de discussion qu’on peut voir dans les réseaux sociaux par exemple.
> 			
> 		
> ...





> Deux forums open-source qui proposent des interfaces dignes du web 2.0, réellement interactives et 100% responsive. Le genre d’interface qui donne envie de jouer avec, et qui crée l’engagement des visiteurs.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Et après du bullshit novlangue.


Moi non plus ça me donne pas envie quand je lis ça…  :^_^: 
Je ne fréquente que très très peu les réseaux sociaux et j'ai beaucoup de griefs envers leur manière de malmener l'information. Pour ne citer (encore) que les groupes Facebook, déjà ton groupe est à la merci de Facebook, ce que j'apprécie moyennement. Ensuite, les messages ne peuvent pas être catégorisés, triés, classés, correctement archivés.
Les fenêtres minuscules incitent à ne poster que des messages courts.
Le "lire plus" qui apparaît après 2 lignes incite, lui, à ne lire que des messages courts.
Les éternels "voir plus de messages" incitent à ne pas lire les autres réponses.
La recherche de messages est inefficace.

Pour l'interface bien lourde des anciens moteurs, par "lourde" je suppose que la personne entend qu'il y a plein d'infos partout, parfois redondante, dont l'utilité n'est pas évidente. Les forums modernes qui se ressemblent un peu tous optent pour une approche minimaliste et se débarrassent du contenu qu'ils estiment superflu afin de valoriser l'information utile, c'est à dire les messages des utilisateurs. Ça comprend aussi par exemple le fait de se débarrasser du système de signature à la fin de chaque post (mais un plugin existe pour l'introduire).
Un cas extrême, sur un forum vbulletin 5 de mémoire que j'ai migré, quand tu voulais poster une image tu cliquais sur l'icône image, t'avais une popup avec… 15 inputs (tous facultatifs ou pré-remplis).  :^_^: 



Alors que sur n'importe quelle plateforme un peu récente, pour envoyer une image, ça te prend 2 clics/touch ou un drag'n drop.

Pour la quote avec les termes machinchoses… Je ne sais pas ce que la personne entend par "réellement interactif" ni ce que signifie exactement "web 2.0" et encore plus dans ce contexte.
Pour l'engagement, je ne sais pas exactement ce que ça signifie, mais un truc qui me manque beaucoup sur les forums comme celui de cpc, c'est de pas pouvoir @ping quelqu'un pour attirer son attention sur un message susceptible de l'intéresser (et bien évidemment, on peut personnaliser des paramètres relatifs à ça côté utilisateur).

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Pour l'engagement, je ne sais pas exactement ce que ça signifie (...)


Je ne suis pas spécialiste de ce genre de vocabulaire mais j'imagine que ça veut juste que ça incite les gens à participer.




> (...) mais un truc qui me manque beaucoup sur les forums comme celui de cpc, c'est de pas pouvoir @ping quelqu'un pour attirer son attention sur un message susceptible de l'intéresser (et bien évidemment, on peut personnaliser des paramètres relatifs à ça côté utilisateur).


C'est sur que le forum de CPC est un peu archaïque. Après la lecture sur un format resserré comme un tel portable. C'est surement plus confortable car les yeux vont faire moins de mouvements. Dans Disco Elysium c'est clair que c'est moins pénible que des murs de texte d'un CRPG classique. Malgré tout, je pense que ça desservirait le forum (ceci dit, si on parle, je sais bien que c'est de manière purement théorique car ce n'est pas à l'ordre du jour).

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Pour le coup je peux te confirmer qu'on est exactement dans ce scénario : pas d'investissement, on fait tourner tant que ça tourne, si ça plante on estimera la quantité d'énergie et le coût nécessaire pour le réparer, et en fonction on décidera de si on le répare ou non.


Je trouverais dommage que le forum de CPC disparaisse, car je m'en sers régulièrement et j'adore sa communauté. Après, je comprends le contexte (usine à gaz, complexité à maintenir) et je tiens à remercier les journalistes de CanardPC et les bénévoles qui s'occupent de la maintenance du forum et de sa modération. Merci pour toutes ces années de bonheur et de mettre à disposition un forum gratuitement.

----------


## wcxd

C'est tellement bien, Discourse  ::love:: 
Mais je préfère encore me contenter du forum actuel plutôt que de tout perdre.

----------


## M.Rick75

> C'est tellement bien, Discourse  (...)


Qu'est-ce qui est bien du coup ? Qu'est-ce que cela apporte sur le fond ?

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Je vais plutôt répondre en MP : j'ai l'impression de faire de la pub pour Discourse et ça me met mal à l'aise.  ::unsure::

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Qu'est-ce qui est bien du coup ? Qu'est-ce que cela apporte sur le fond ?


Ah oui j'oubliais le plus important : une interface digne du web 2.0 et réellement interactive !  ::ninja::

----------


## wcxd

> Qu'est-ce qui est bien du coup ? Qu'est-ce que cela apporte sur le fond ?


Le truc c'est que c'est pas facile à vendre quand tu as déjà un forum. Il n'y a pas de "killer feature" qui te fait te dire que Discourse est indispensable et révolutionne ta vie.

C'est plutôt un assemblage de petits détails qui te facilitent la vie au quotidien, et dont tu remarques vraiment le manque quand tu reviens à des types de forum plus anciens. Un peu comme si demain tu devais utiliser une voiture des années 90 après avoir roulé dans des modèles récents pendant des années. Tu risques de te faire des remarques du style "pfiouh j'avais oublié mais les vitres électriques c'est vraiment cool. Et puis pouvoir ajuster le rétro de droite en restant dans mon siège conducteur c'est quand même pratique. Et puis quel bonheur l'ouverture centralisée pour faire monter toute la famille". Alors qu'aucune de ces caractéristiques ne suffirait à elle seule à vendre une voiture moderne.


Mais si je dois préciser ce que je préfère :

- Le système de réponses aux messages avec citation. Comme sur un forum traditionnel, il y a une citation incluse dans le message de la personne qui répond. Alors déjà le truc cool c'est que cette citation ne s'affiche pas entièrement, seulement quelques lignes, et il y a un bouton "afficher plus". Ca évite les messages de 3 km de long parce qu'on a cité une réponse très longue. Mais le truc que j'aime beaucoup, c'est que le message auquel on a répondu via une citation affiche un lien signifiant aux autres utilisateurs que quelqu'un a justement répondu. Ainsi si je lis un message pertinent, je vois directement si quelqu'un a rebondi dessus et je peux aller lire ce passage en question.

Exemple en spoiler pour pas prendre trop de place...


Spoiler Alert! 







- Le système de @ pour identifier quelqu'un et lui envoyer une notif', super pratique pour interpeller un utilisateur qui n'irait pas lire un topic et dont l'expertise pourrait être requise. Globalement le système de notification est plus efficace pour bien suivre les sujets qu'on souhaite. Exemple tout bête, j'ai pas forcément envie de m'abonner à un fil qui a un rythme de poste très fréquent. Donc si j'y pose une question, je vais être obligé de checker régulièrement si quelqu'un m'a répondu. Discourse t'envoie une notif' si quelqu'un te répond. (je précise que c'est désactivable pour les allergiques des notifications)

- Le système sans pagination, je dirai pas que je suis fan, mais je trouve que ça a été très bien intégré.
Je me permets de donner un lien vers un topic du site officiel de Discourse pour illustrer : https://meta.discourse.org/t/events-plugin/69776/1
Tu verras qu'il y a une barre verticale à droite qui permet de s'orienter dans le fil. Ce que je trouve super cool c'est que cela affiche la date. Ça permet de naviguer facilement dans un fil qui est ouvert depuis de longues années, et c'est plus pratique que d'ouvrir au pif la page 354 sur 772 en espérant tomber sur le premier message pas trop vieux.

Ca permet aussi de faire des sommaires, toujours à droite : https://meta.discourse.org/t/using-o...-clones/148916



Voilà en gros, après ça doit faire 5 an que j'ai pas utilisé Discourse donc je dois oublier certains trucs, mais en terme de confort c'est quand même incomparable...

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> C'est plutôt un assemblage de petits détails qui te facilitent la vie au quotidien, et dont tu remarques vraiment le manque quand tu reviens à des types de forum plus anciens. Un peu comme si demain tu devais utiliser une voiture des années 90 après avoir roulé dans des modèles récents pendant des années. Tu risques de te faire des remarques du style "pfiouh j'avais oublié mais les vitres électriques c'est vraiment cool. Et puis pouvoir ajuster le rétro de droite en restant dans mon siège conducteur c'est quand même pratique. Et puis quel bonheur l'ouverture centralisée pour faire monter toute la famille". Alors qu'aucune de ces caractéristiques ne suffirait à elle seule à vendre une voiture moderne.


C'est une très bonne comparaison. Je n'avais jamais vu la chose sous cet angle, mais c'est exactement ce qui est ressorti des retours de mes utilisateurs.

----------


## Robix66

> Perso, je me méfie des forums modernes. Je ne peux pas dire que je connaisse très bien car Canard PC est le seul que je consulte vraiment. Mais bon, au gré d'une recherche, je peux tomber sur d'autres.


Je suis globalement d'accord avec toi, l'interface actuelle me va très bien (à part d'être obligé de systématiquement le mettre sur un demi écran sinon le texte s'étale sur tout l'écran, mais au final je fais ça pour tous les sites).

Quand je parle de moderniser, c'est surtout pour la partie sécurité, et le côté usine à gaz galère à maintenir (alors que 90% des plug-ins et bidouilles doivent désormais être dispo de base sur un forum).

----------


## M.Rick75

Merci pour vos retours (Coin-Coin et wcxd - Coin-coin m'en a fait un assez long en MP).

Je comprends mieux les chose que vous trouvez plus modernes et des fonctionnalités.
Pour  ma part, je trouve que ça fait parti des choses que je n'aimais pas (je  le redis, je ne connais pas vraiment discourse mais j'ai regardé un peu  le forum gamekult et deux trois trucs m'ont déplu d’emblée).




> (...)
> - Le système de réponses aux messages avec citation. Comme sur un forum  traditionnel, il y a une citation incluse dans le message de la personne  qui répond. Alors déjà le truc cool c'est que cette citation ne  s'affiche pas entièrement, seulement quelques lignes, et il y a un  bouton "afficher plus".


Typiquement, je trouve au contraire que c'est un défaut. Ça encourage le syndrome TLdR (trop long, pas lu).




> Ça évite les messages de 3 km de long parce qu'on a cité une réponse très longue. (...)


Ça  peut être un problème ici, je suis d'accord, mais perso, j'édite ce que  que je veux citer et ne laisse que les passages pertinents, auxquels je  réponds. Bien sur ça demande de prendre du temps. De faire de la mise  en page. Mais selon, moi, s'exprimer, échanger avec les autres c'est  prendre du temps. Prendre le temps de penser ce que l'on veut dire,  d'organiser son propos. Prendre du temps de faire attention à ce que  l'autre a écrit. Etc..
Bref, de soigner son expression. Après, je  vais pas faire genre non plus. Y a plein de fois où je me relis moins.  Où, j'écris plus en réaction.

Bon, je suis désolé de ne pas aller  plus loin dans ma réponse (là, tout de suite, j'ai envie de jouer ^^).  Edit: finalement, j'ai fait un entre deux.  ::P: 

En  gros, ce que j'apprécie ici c'est que l'on est dans une conversation,  on lit globalement (même si bien sur on zappe aussi parfois) les  messages des uns et des autres (intéressants, pas intéressants,  agressifs ou cons, sympas, etc...) il n'y a pas d'autre hiérarchie que  celle du moment où le message a été posté (bon, si, on peut trier selon  ce que l'on pense de celui qui a posté). Ce que je veux dire c'est que  le forum en lui même ne crée pas de hiérarchie entre les messages (Bon,  Coin-Coin disait que les messages de bas de page vont être moins lu que  ceux en haut de page, ce qui est possible en effet, en y réfléchissant).

On  est aussi dans une logique de bloc (une page), de bloc de messages à  lire. Plutôt qu'un système de flux. J'aurais tendance à penser que le  système de flux encourage le zapping, à survoler les différents messages  (pour enfin arriver au moment où l'on est au dernier message posté, où  du coup cela ne défile plus). Que ce système de flux renforce l'illusion  d'avoir tout parcouru alors qu'on a fait qu'effleurer les messages (en  lien avec le système de quote où tout ne s'affiche pas).
Discord  est complètement dans une logique de flux. À mes yeux, c'est ce qui le  rend beaucoup moins intéressant (même si ça a des qualités) que le forum.

Pour ce qui est d'aller au dernier message lu sur un sujet, il y a une  icône (mais je suis d'accord que ce sont des fonctionnalités un peu  cachées, c'est pas du tout user friendly) qui te permet d'aller au  dernier message lu quand d'autres messages ont été postés.

Pour la question de lire, directement le message qui nous a  répondu, je pense que cela casse aussi cette logique de conversation (conversation ouverte entre pleins d'utilisateurs). La logique du forum  CPC par exemple (et qui a été définie au départ, par l'usage et les  membres) est de limiter le nombre de sujets. Au contraire de  Jeuxvideo.com où chacun va poser la question qui le concerne puis  repartir (il y a quelques sujets qui essayent de garder un fil continu d'échange mais ce n'est pas la logique principale de ce forum). Et  finalement, on a juste un échange en mode utilitaire. Le forum (de JVC) est une  somme de demandes individuelles, "d'autisme", de gens mis les uns à côtés  des autres sans échange.
Je suis d'accord que ce fonctionnement à la  CPC implique de lire bcp de messages qui potentiellement ne nous  intéressent pas (dans une logique utilitariste).
Mais justement ! De  lire ce qui potentiellement ne nous intéresse pas (à priori) est un des  piliers et des fondements de ce lieu d'échange qu'est le forum de Canard  PC.
On sort d'une logique individualiste pour être dans une logique communautaire.

Bref,  j'imagine (dans ce débat hypothétique) qu'il y aurait des trucs à  gagner avec des fonctionnalités plus modernes (par exemple "pinger"  quelqu'un, oui, probablement)... Mais je pense aussi profondément que la  communauté (de Canard PC) se fait aussi grâce à des choses qui peuvent  sembler contraignantes.




> (...) Quand je parle de moderniser, c'est surtout pour la partie sécurité, et le côté usine à gaz galère à maintenir (...).


Très certainement. Dans la représentation mentale que je me fais du forum, j'imagine un moteur à explosion d'une vieille guimbarde, comme la voiture de Gaston Lagaffe (Half).

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Typiquement, je trouve au contraire que c'est un défaut. Ça encourage le syndrome TLdR (trop long, pas lu).





> j'édite ce que que je veux citer et ne laisse que les passages pertinents, auxquels je réponds.


Le mode de citations traditionnelles propre aux forums existe aussi dans Discourse ; répondre à un message en particulier ou au sujet directement n'empêche pas de citer une ou plusieurs personnes. On ne perd pas de fonctionnalités à ce niveau par rapport à vBulletin.
Pour le coup, créer plusieurs citations que ce soit d'une ou plusieurs personnes est beaucoup plus pratique dans Discourse, y a pas besoin de faire des allers-retours en scrollant, copier coller et jongler avec les balises [quote] :







> On est aussi dans une logique de bloc (une page), de bloc de messages à lire. Plutôt qu'un système de flux. J'aurais tendance à penser que le système de flux encourage le zapping, à survoler les différents messages (pour enfin arriver au moment où l'on est au dernier message posté, où du coup cela ne défile plus). Que ce système de flux renforce l'illusion d'avoir tout parcouru alors qu'on a fait qu'effleurer les messages (en lien avec le système de quote où tout ne s'affiche pas).


Il me semble que c'est une des critiques que j'avais lues au sujet de l'infinite scrolling par rapport à la pagination, même si à l'usage je ne l'ai pas particulièrement constaté ni de ma part, ni de la part des autres utilisateurs (ça pourrait se manifester par des réponses "doublon" sur des trucs que quelqu'un aurait déjà dit avant, ou des réponses à côté de la plaque, etc, je suppose ?). Ça veut pas dire que ça existe pas bien sûr, peut-être que je m'en rends simplement pas compte ou que les communautés que je fréquente sont moins enclines à survoler : chaque forum a son type de population.




> Pour ce qui est d'aller au dernier message lu sur un sujet, il y a une icône (mais je suis d'accord que ce sont des fonctionnalités un peu cachées, c'est pas du tout user friendly) qui te permet d'aller au dernier message lu quand d'autres messages ont été postés.


Je suis pas sûr de comprendre, sur vbulletin, y a un bouton pour aller au premier message *non lu* (ou dernier message lu, ce qui est à peu près la même chose) sur un sujet ? Par exemple le 7ème message de la page 42 d'un sujet qui a maintenant 78 pages et que je n'ai pas lu depuis un bout de temps ? Si oui, ça se trouve où ?

J'aime bien ton paragraphe sur l'usage du forum qui serait le résultat, entre autres, de certaines contraintes de navigation (et j'ai pas d'avis à ce sujet).  ::): 




> j'imagine un moteur à explosion d'une vieille guimbarde, comme la voiture de Gaston Lagaffe (Half).


Je sais pas comment a évolué le forum CPC au fil du temps (de mémoire, dans les vieux sujets y a des erreurs d'encodage de caractère et des trucs comme ça non ?) mais ça m'étonnerait pas que ce soit un peu ça dans la base de données, si je m'en réfère au monstre de Frankenstein que j'ai migré récemment qui consistait en un vBulletin ayant subi X mises à jour en 20 ans  :^_^:

----------


## M.Rick75

> (...) Je suis pas sûr de comprendre, sur vbulletin, y a un bouton pour aller au premier message *non lu* (ou dernier message lu, ce qui est à peu près la même chose) sur un sujet ? (...)


C'est ce bouton là (encadré en rouge). Je ne pense pas que ça marche aussi bien que Discourse (si tu affiches une page, je pense que c'est le dernier message de la page qui sera compté comme étant le dernier lu) mais ça fonctionne quand même et je m'en sers tout le temps.
Les sujets qui ne sont plus en gras sont des sujets dont on a consulté le dernier message. Où il n'y a rien de nouveau.

Bouton "aller au premier nouveau message":

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Ah si, ça marche impec et ça envoie bien au message précisément, merci du tuyau  ::):

----------


## Sifr

> On peut prendre la chose dans l'autre sens
> 
> CPC sait que le forum est une épave à la dérive, que si un jour il coule ce sera tant-pis et qu'ils se feront pas suer à le remettre en route. L'avenir du forum ce sera discord ou un machin social du genre. En gros le forum   à apporté de la visibilité au mag tant que c'était la mode mais maintenant osef car les temps changent.
> En clair une fois le forum cpc officiel mort et enterré rien n'empêche un ou plusieurs bénévole de monter un petit successeur officieux pour que les canards attachés à cette manière de communiquer puissent continuer d'expertiser ensemble comme avant.


Le forum de Gen4 a eu un sursaut de ce genre mais au final on était une quinzaine et ça disparut dans l’année qui suivait.
Bizarrement quand c’est fini, les gens quittent le navire.

----------


## acdctabs

Petite remarque que je mets ici, dans le profil pour le nom de la ville on est un peu trop limité en taille.

----------

